# Snow Removal Quoting



## Quinn (Oct 29, 2009)

We've always quoted snow removal & salting off of older contracts & other's quotes.

We are getting blown out of the water with some quotes from other companies. 

Does anyone have a formula to use the area (sq footage) to quote?
I'm finding only by the hour per inch. 

Any help would be great!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Could use your thumb.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

magic 8 ball


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Quinn;844594 said:


> We've always quoted snow removal & salting off of older contracts & other's quotes.
> You should have been keeping notes and been making calculations off of those sites.
> 
> We are getting blown out of the water with some quotes from other companies.
> ...


More specific details plz.


----------

